# tug membership



## celperf (Jul 8, 2011)

hello i pay for the tug membership by paypal but dont know how to update it to my acount


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you receive an email from TUG with instructions?  That is the first place to start the process to recognize you as a member.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2011)

I see no membership record using the name you listed in your profile.

if you need further assistance with anything membership related, please send a message to tug@tug2.net


----------



## celperf (Jul 9, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> I see no membership record using the name you listed in your profile.
> 
> if you need further assistance with anything membership related, please send a message to tug@tug2.net



Is celperf and my na me is Marco antonio Mendez Guillén


----------



## Dave M (Jul 9, 2011)

celperf -

You paid your membership fee via Paypal. This is the one online payment option that must be processed manually at TUG's end, so your membership does not go into effect instantly. You will be sent a confirmation email when your submission has been processed.

Assuming you paid yesterday, it might take a few days before you get the e-mail message.


----------



## celperf (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave M said:


> celperf -
> 
> You paid your membership fee via Paypal. This is the one online payment option that must be processed manually at TUG's end, so your membership does not go into effect instantly. You will be sent a confirmation email when your submission has been processed.
> 
> Assuming you paid yesterday, it might take a few days before you get the e-mail message.



I already received  itm but maybe i don't know i already login is OK my question  is the status of guest change when i pay to member?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 9, 2011)

You have to change your status as reflected in your posted messages on this forum from "Guest" to "TUG Member" yourself. 

See this thread for instructions on how to do it. If you have already received the confirming e-mail from TUG - *not* the confirmation from PayPal - you should be able to follow the instructions at the link.

Most of your questions about using this BBS can be answered by clicking on the yellow "BBS Help" link on the above blue bar.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 9, 2011)

When you joined TUG, you reveived an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.

If you can't find the email and code:
Click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page, 

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, 

Log in, 

The member's code will be in the top box.

To add the member's code, click on *USER CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box 

Save it.​


----------

